# Paula's Sad Message About Miss Bow ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A little while ago Paula phoned me. She was in tears and asked me to please let our SM family know that Miss Bow is dying. 

Paula called me on Christmas Day to wish us a Merry Christmas. During our conversation, and when I asked about Miss Bow, I realized even more ... how much Miss Bow has been suffering. When Paula shared this with me, I suggested that Paula ask their vet, if the vet could come to their home ... to help Miss Bow begin her journey to the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. Paula had planned on doing so the next morning ... but, her husband didn't want to do so.

When Paula phoned me today, I asked her if a vet was with them while she was talking to me on the phone. She told me no. I asked how she knew Miss Bow was dying. She said that she was very hot and her eyes were out of focus. So, with all of this, Paula is feeling so helpless for her beloved Miss Bow. I feel helpless for Paula, too. I was in tears with Paula. 

Paula is asking for prayers to help her get through this. My heart is breakng for her and Miss Bow.

Paula asked me to ask all of you to please understand if she is not posting for a little while ... but,of course, she does appreciates and needs all of our prayers, support, and love.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

i am so sad to hear this Marie. My thoughts and prayers are with Paula and her family. My heart is breaking for them.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sad for Paula and Miss Bow! It is heart wrenching when that time comes. The glory is that Mommy is with with her and will hold her! Tears!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I am so sorry about Miss Bow and my thoughts are with Paula and her husband. Little Miss Bow is loved so much.

thank you for the message Marie.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

What sad news.  Losing our family members is so hard. Hugs and prayers sent their way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for Paula, I know how much you love Miss Bow, and she will be waiting for you wagging her tail now that she is being freed from the pains of this world. My heart is with you, may the pain pass quickly, so your heart can instead become filled with happy memories of the beautiful life you shared together


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Loving thoughts to you Paula and your miss Bow! Please know that we are here grieving and crying tears. Paula please know you are in my heart along with your precious miss Bow!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank You Marie for letting us know. We all will understand if she is not posting for a little while. Hugs to Paula.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sad for Paula and Miss Bow. Our thoughts and prayers are with her and her husband.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, my thoughts are with Paula and her precious baby.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This is just heartbreaking  I am so terribly sorry to hear this. Letting go of our beloved little ones is the most difficult thing to do. We are all so blessed to have them in our lives. My heart goes out to Paula and her family in this very difficult time *hugs*


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Marie Please communicate to Paula we are all thinking of her and her husband and precious Miss Bow.. so hard to let them leave.:grouphug: For all the love Paula has given on SM for others we ask it to come back to her abundantly.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sad to read this. I didn't even want to open this thread. Tell Paula how sorry I am.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

It's hard to type through the tears. Paula, you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Paula you and your husband are in my prayers. It's so heartbreaking to see them old and suffering. We miss them so much when they pass, but to me it's just as hard to see them suffer. Praying that Miss Bow makes the journey peaceably and swiftly to the rainbow bridge. Hugs to you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:crying 2: Oh, poor Paula and Miss Bow...we knew the time would come, but we are never ready...my heart is breaking, too...so sad...:crying:Thank you Marie for posting on behalf of Paula and Miss Bow...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My heart just sank seeing this, could hardly read it...All our hearts ache for Miss Bow... she's been such a part of SM.. Our hearts are with you as you go through this... Miss Bow knows how much she is loved and will watch over you in heaven. She's going to tell all the fluffs how wonderful she had it on earth because of you...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Paula, Miss Bow and Paula's husband in my prayers. It's not easy to let a fur baby go. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

From the first that I joined the family, our precious Miss Bow was getting on in years. I have been touched by her, I have felt love for her. I am shedding tears for her at this moment. But all bodies get worn out, humans, dogs, even stars and planets. Life is eternal, but bodies are temporary. I know that we consider it humane to ease our pets into the next world, while most of us would not do that with ourselves or a loved one. I have been so fortunate with Fifer and Lily, that they flew to heaven without the help of a vet. I think that Paula's husband will be more comfortable and happy to have Miss Bow fly to heaven on her own. There is a special joy in that.

I wish Miss Bow to fly to heaven in ease. I wish for Paula and her loved one to have some comfort in a very hard time...comfort in knowing that Miss Bow has completed her assignment on earth. Oh, and whatever comfort there might be in knowing that so many of us share their heartache and send love to them.

Love to you Paula, Miss Bow and the man who loves Miss Bow so much.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh dear Miss Bow. She has had a long and loved life. I most worry about Paula's husband. He has not been able to let Miss Bow go. Hoping for the best for Miss Bow. Hoping they can both find peace with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My heart is breaking with Paula's. I am also sorry for her that her husband is too selfish and isn't thinking of what is in Miss Bow's best interest. I love you Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Marie Please communicate to Paula we are all thinking of her and her husband and precious Miss Bow.. so hard to let them leave.:grouphug: For all the love Paula has given on SM for others we ask it to come back to her abundantly.


I sure will do that, Jeanne. I will try and call her later tonight ... it's still early on the west coast.


Sylie said:


> From the first that I joined the family, our precious Miss Bow was getting on in years. I have been touched by her, I have felt love for her. I am shedding tears for her at this moment. But all bodies get worn out, humans, dogs, even stars and planets. Life is eternal, but bodies are temporary. I know that we consider it humane to ease our pets into the next world, while most of us would not do that with ourselves or a loved one. I have been so fortunate with Fifer and Lily, that they flew to heaven without the help of a vet. I think that Paula's husband will be more comfortable and happy to have Miss Bow fly to heaven on her own. There is a special joy in that.
> 
> I wish Miss Bow to fly to heaven in ease. I wish for Paula and her loved one to have some comfort in a very hard time...comfort in knowing that Miss Bow has completed her assignment on earth. Oh, and whatever comfort there might be in knowing that so many of us share their heartache and send love to them.
> 
> Love to you Paula, Miss Bow and the man who loves Miss Bow so much.


Sylvia, I hope you understand that I was not in any way advising Paula what I thought she and her husband should do. It's more that Paula was able to open up her heart to me in sharing what she has been going through to try and help ease the discomfort and pain Miss Bow has been experiencing for some time now.

I think it has got to be almost unbearable to have your fluff baby wake up crying throughout the night and day because they are so weak and feeling pain. I was just trying to help both Paula and Lorin ... by suggesting that maybe a vet could come into their home to help provide meds to ease Miss Bow's discomfort ... and, also help to be there, when it was time for Miss Bow to make her journey into Heaven. And, I was hoping this might help Lorin, too.

For anyone who has experienced true physical pain, I would hope and think they know, that my heart has, and is, with both Paula and Lorin. I have cried many, many tears for not only Miss Bow ... but, for Paula, Lorin ... and, Matilda, too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Comforting vibes and prayers for Paula, Miss Bow, and her family..... May they all find peace.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for comfort and peace for all of them, especially Miss Bow. Please give Paula my love!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be thinking of her and her family through this very hard time. :crying: we love them so so much.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My dearest Paula, if you find yourself coming here simply to read and hopefully receive all the love, support and prayers we have for you here, I just want you to know how much I admire you for the love and care you have given Miss Bow. It's been exhausting, physically and emotionally. And you have gone far above and beyond what most would. Miss Bow knew true love with you. You are an earth angel. And I hope that in some tiny way, reading how much we are praying for you will help to ease the pain.

Heavenly Father, I come before you now with a broken heart. We know you love Paula and her husband Loren. And we know that you also care about Miss Bow. We place Miss Bow in Your loving hands and ask that you wrap your arms around Paula and Loren. And that Your peace would flow in abundance as they walk with Miss Bow these last few steps of her journey here on Earth. Heal their hearts Lord and shower them with wonderful and happy memories that bring comfort rather than sorrow. Ease Miss Bow's pain and help her through these final moments of her time here. Help her to be aware that Paula and Loren are close and are with her so she knows she is not alone. And we ask that You also be with Matilda during this time. Help Matilda to understand and accept what is happening and help to ease her through the grief and change of no longer having Miss Bow around. We praise You and thank You that You are a Father who cares about every single aspect and moments of our lives. You are always with us. We never have to walk alone. Thank you for being there with Paula, Loren, Miss Bow and Matilda. Hold them close Lord.

In Jesus name,
amen.

(Thank you Marie for being there for Paula and for letting us know.)


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

It is a terrible time, what a loss. I know exactly how you are feeling, I just lost my little girl two weeks ago. Please take comfort in the fact that I am sure your dog had a FANTASTIC life, and she knew she was loved until the very, very end. My little one died at home, in my arms, as she wanted to. So I am in complete support and understanding of you keeping her home. Rejoice in her life, and grieve her death. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> My dearest Paula, if you find yourself coming here simply to read and hopefully receive all the love, support and prayers we have for you here, I just want you to know how much I admire you for the love and care you have given Miss Bow. It's been exhausting, physically and emotionally. And you have gone far above and beyond what most would. Miss Bow knew true love with you. You are an earth angel. And I hope that in some tiny way, reading how much we are praying for you will help to ease the pain.
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come before you now with a broken heart. We know you love Paula and her husband Loren. And we know that you also care about Miss Bow. We place Miss Bow in Your loving hands and ask that you wrap your arms around Paula and Loren. And that Your peace would flow in abundance as they walk with Miss Bow these last few steps of her journey here on Earth. Heal their hearts Lord and shower them with wonderful and happy memories that bring comfort rather than sorrow. Ease Miss Bow's pain and help her through these final moments of her time here. Help her to be aware that Paula and Loren are close and are with her so she knows she is not alone. And we ask that You also be with Matilda during this time. Help Matilda to understand and accept what is happening and help to ease her through the grief and change of no longer having Miss Bow around. We praise You and thank You that You are a Father who cares about every single aspect and moments of our lives. You are always with us. We never have to walk alone. Thank you for being there with Paula, Loren, Miss Bow and Matilda. Hold them close Lord.
> 
> ...


This is such a beautiful prayer, Crystal. It will mean so much to Paula and Lorin.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, my dear, dear friend. You opened your heart and your home to Miss Bow after her father passed and no one else would take her. She grieved for his loss, but found so much happiness and comfort in your arms, and she knows how much you and Lorin love her.

I know that you've recognized for a while that it was time to give Miss Bow peace and let her go to The Bridge, but Lorin has found it so difficult and not been able to support this decision. I have been praying that Miss Bow would pass in her sleep without pain, but it seems that this isn't what He has in store for her and that soon a decision may well have to be made.

Paula, I wish I was there to hold you, hug you, cry with you and most of all PRAY with you. God is with you, so please lean on Him.

Our Heavenly Father, please help Paula and Lorin at this difficult time and give them the strength to send Miss Bow into Your loving arms. Lifting Miss Bow up in prayer. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just spoke to Paula a few minutes ago.

Our beloved Miss Bow is now at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al had a hard time letting go, at first he said he couldn't be in the room when the vet gave her the "stuff" , I've always been there because I want them to go wrapped in love, not fear..
Al mustered the courage to be there, we all cried,even the vet cried, but we kept telling Amy we loved her. She went so peacefully and quickly..
I know it was because both of us were there. I really believe they know if one of their parents isn't there...
I understand Loren's feelings, Al didn't want to take her yet, hoping for that last comeback.. We're praying for both to be strong...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just spoke to Paula a few minutes ago.
> 
> Our beloved Miss Bow is now at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven.



Oh my heart...:smcry: She's at peace and pain free... rayer:We love you all!!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

RIP -- precious Miss Bow. You were truly loved here on Earth and now you are at the Rainbow Bridge, free of pain and romping and playing. 

God bless you, Paula. I know that your heart is broken. Hold Matilda tightly. She will comfort you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Miss Bow your aunties, your mommy, your daddy all loved you so very much...because you were you....Miss Buttons and Bows. Our tears are falling, but our hearts are rising in joy with you. We know you are an angel. We know you are in peace and free. We know you have your wings, because you earned them while on this earth. We celebrate your wonderful life. We celebrate the joy and love you gave. 
We mourn only our loss of your presence. God bless you sweet girl.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about Miss Bow. It sounds like she had a wonderful, loving life with you. Hug little Matilda extra tight... My thoughts are with you and your husband. I'm so sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: Miss Bow had a wonderful life with you, RIP little one. 
*I’m Still Here*
Friend, please don't mourn for me, 
I'm still here, though you don't see. 

I'm right by your side each night and day, 
And within your heart I long to stay. 

My body is gone but I'm always near, 
I'm everything you feel, see or hear. 

My spirit is free, but I'll never depart, 
As long as you keep me alive in your heart. 

I'll never wander out of your sight. 
I'm the brightest star on a summer night. 

I'll never be beyond your reach. 
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach. 

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around, 
And the pure white snow that blankets the ground. 

I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, 
The clear cool water in a quiet pond. 

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, 
The first warm raindrop that April will bring. 

I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, 
And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine. 

When you start thinking there's no one to love you, 
You can talk to me through the Lord above you. 

I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, 
And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze. 

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep, 
And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep. 

I'm the smile you see on a baby's face. 
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 

Author Unknown


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, thank you my friend, Marie. You always speak from the heart and always know what to say. I love you. 

Dearest Paula, I love you. I know your heart is broken. I believe though, you are happy Miss Bow is in Heaven, getting to know all of our beloved babies, pain free and happy. 

I am crying with you, Paula. It hurts, God I know it hurts. Please take comfort in knowing you did all you could for your precious girl. Miss Bow will always be remembered. I wish you and your husband and Matilda peace. 
Xoxoxoxooox


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry that Miss Bow is at the Rainbow Bridge at least she is not in pain anymore.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  My heart is aching for Paula and her husband. Miss Bow was SO loved. May she rest in peace. I hope and pray that Paula would fill her heart with dear memories of Miss Bow and that the pain of loss will ease. I will hold my two tight tonight and we will be thinking of them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rest in sweet peace little one. May the Angels hold you tight until your family can hold you again. Prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My heart is breaking for both Paula and Lorin. Miss Bow, you will be so missed but your days here were filled with love from mommy and daddy and you are now free of your pain.
Prayers for both Paula and Lorin as they go through the loss of their precious Miss Bow. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

RIP dear little Miss Bow..:crying:Your Aunties love you...I am so sorry, Paula..may God wrap His loving arms around you, Lorin, and little Matilda..:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dear little Miss Buttons and Bows, may you rest in peace. Run and play with pure joy with everyone you are with now. 

Paula, please know we all love you and mourn with you. This special little girl will be sadly missed. kisses and hugs to Matilda also in this time of saddness.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sweet Miss Bow. You loved her so very much, and it was hard to let her go. No more pain or suffering little one! Run and play like a puppy at the rainbow bridge. Hugs and prayers to you Paula and your husband.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when Miss Bow came to live with you. You and your husband gave her the life she deserved-the life of a princess...and she loved you so much for it.

Miss Bow, run free and bask in the glory of your restored body of youthfulness! We will all meet you there someday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now little Miss Bow is a peace and can run and jump freely at the Rainbow Bridge without pain and suffering. It is so very hard to lose one of our little fluffs but please know in your hearts that Miss Bow is with the rest of the little ones that went before her. I am so very sorry for your loss and will pray that you find comfort in knowing that you gave her a wonderful life and that all of those beautiful memories will help ease the pain for you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart is breaking.....run free Miss Button and Bows.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, RIP Miss Bow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Paula, she was so precious to us.  Rest in peace Miss Bow XOXO.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss. May you RIP Miss Bow!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Miss Bow, you brought love and happiness to this world, may you now rest in peace free from the pains of old age. Dear angel, you were very tired and now you can rest. You will remain in your mommy's and daddy's heart until they reunite with you. Paula and Lorin may your heart heal quickly. The pain you feel today will evolve into beuatiful memories. Focus on all the beautiful moments that you shared these many years. Hold sweet Matilda even closer.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Miss Bow. RIP little one, sweet one. Love to all your family from ours.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula, you took such good care of Miss Bow here on earth. She knew that she was loved. May she rest in peace and may your family know peace. Sending prayers and hugs.

Debbie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Paula, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. RIP Miss Bow. I know you made the last years of her life the best years.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers for Miss Bow and Paula and her hubby. I kinda know how she feels as when we lost Sophie, I had my doubts. But like Sophie, Miss Bow needs rest. My heart hurts for them all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Precious Paula, we share your aching heart---hopefully that will somewhat lighten your burden. My heart aches for Lorin as well---she was really a daddy's girl! She has suffered so much that it seems appropriate that she should take her rest. She is in a safe place now without pain & suffering, which I hope will comfort you as you grieve the emptiness and her release. 
May God, the giver of life, receive her into His presence & keep her as a Father who tenderly cares for His creation. Sending you both much love & compassion in your loss.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, although no words can help to ease the loss if Miss Bow, please know that you are very close in my every thought and prayer....hugs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:. May you rest in peace little one.rayer:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Rip miss Bow! Paula my heart is breaking for you! I wish I could offer you more than words! You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss of Miss Bow. She's pain free now and young again just waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. Rest in peace Miss Bow.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Rest in peace little Buttons and Bows. You were well loved. I am so sorry Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just seeing this and my heart breaks for Paula and her husband! It's such a terribly painful thing to go thru.
I've found, though, just knowing others truly understand that and are 'there' with love, support and prayers...it does help get you thru. Dearest Paula... you have so many who are doing just that for you and your hubby.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers their way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just read this thread and am in tears. Dearest Paula - You are always the one offering us comfort and special prayers so I hope that all of us at SM can return the favor.

I know what a struggle you have gone through taking care of your beloved Miss Bow as you knew her health was failing. You loved her and did anything you could to make her better or more comfortable. We all know that she knew how loved she was and that you and Lorin were always there for her. Now once again, you have been there to have her leave this world and go onto the next and for that, I know she thanks you. I know how deeply religious and spiritual you are, Paula, and so you believe that she's now in God's arms, free of pain and malady and thinking about meeting you again someday in the (far) future. I know that your hearts are breaking but no dog could have been better loved and cared for than Miss Bow. Sending all our love to you, Matilda and Lorin.:grouphug:


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers going out for you,I'm so sorry that your going through this. Its most difficult ,but being there for her means so much,she is with the ones she loves most.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't even know what to say except that I am so sorry about Miss Bow. Nothing we can say can really help in this time of overwhelming sadness. My thoughts are with Paula and DH and Matilda.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I could hardly bear to read this thread since my Dolly passed on December 28th and my Dad on the 29th...so these are very tough dates for me...but I did want Paula to know I was thinking of and praying for her family. RIP little Miss Bow, and big hugs, Paula.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry for your loss 
Rest in peace sweet Miss Bow x


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: RIP Ms Bow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to thank each of you for your prayers, good thoughts and kind words, Crystal and Lynn thank you for the beautiful prayers, Marie my earth angel who I love with all my heart thank you for letting my family here know about my Miss Bow
ECCLESIATES 3 2-4
THERE IS AN APPOINTED TIME FOR EVERYTHING. AND THERE IS A TIME FOR EVERY EVENT UNDER HEAVEN
A TIME TO GIVE BIRTH, AND A TIME TO DIE
A TIME TO PLANT AND A TIME TO UPROOT WHAT IS PLANTED
A TIME TO WEEP AND A TIME TO LAUGH.
A TIME TO MOURN AND A TIME TO DANCE

I know our Miss Buttons and Bows is free, she is running in green grass chasing leaves, her favorite thing to do when she was younger, she has a new body now, no more pain sweet baby girl, she's in Heaven now at what we call down here Rainbow Bridge, I believe that with all my heart.
Miss Bow was in a great deal of pain, she wouldn't eat and stopped drinking on the 26th, every night for months she would wake us barking needing a diaper change, needed her pain meds and of course being rocked in the rocker until she would fall fast asleep in our arms:wub:
Yesterday morning she woke at 6:30 AM, I changed her, tried to feed her she wouldn't eat or drink, so I held her and rocked her for a hour, I talked to her about Rainbow Bridge, I sang my love songs to her and prayed for her asking God to give his mercy to all of us. I put her in bed and went back to bed, when we woke she was still a sleep, around 12:00 we decided to go for lunch and go to Walgreens, when we got back my Miss Bow was still laying in her bed in the playpen, she was wrapped in her blankie, she was twitching, I grabbed her, her tongue was hanging out and her eyes were rolled back, her body was hot and she was breathing short breaths, I yelled for Lorin, he held her, I gave her water from a syring, I wanted to take her to the vet then but my husband wanted to hold her, we turned a small fan on her and he rocked her, I ran and called Marie and ask her to let you all know our Miss Buttons and Bows was dying,
Miss Bow was barking and very uncomfortable finally we took her to the vets, they took her from my arms and took her to the back, after some time I could hear Miss Bow barking, they had given her oxygen and she was fighting to get back. They brought her back to us, my husband wanted to take her home, I just couldn't put her through this again, he took Matilda and went to the car, I was left alone with my precious baby girl, I held her, loved on her and told her, her mommy and daddy loved her soooo much, and then I helped her to go to Heaven's RainBow Bridge. I loved her with all my heart. I am at peace, my husband is still struggling but will be ok.
Last night I came to sm, I read your posts they made me cry and brought great comfort to me, I know you loved my old girl, later this week I will make a thread and add pictures so you can see and remember. I LOVE YOU AND THANK YOU FOR LOVING OUR MISS BUTTONS AND BOWS


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I want to thank each of you for your prayers, good thoughts and kind words, Crystal and Lynn thank you for the beautiful prayers, Marie my earth angel who I love with all my heart thank you for letting my family here know about my Miss Bow
> ECCLESIATES 3 2-4
> THERE IS AN APPOINTED TIME FOR EVERYTHING. AND THERE IS A TIME FOR EVERY EVENT UNDER HEAVEN
> A TIME TO GIVE BIRTH, AND A TIME TO DIE
> ...


Every time we loose a baby it hurts. But, Miss Buttons and Bows was with us even before we were full fledged members. It hurts so bad to loose her, even though I have total faith that she will never be lost. We will always remember Miss Bow, Miss Buttons and Bows. I know that even when you believe with all your heart that your baby is in heaven...it still hurts like, like nothing we can imagine, when our baby leaves us. I am so sorry, Paula and Lorin.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet Paula,

You are so very strong. I know your faith is guiding you and giving you and Lorin comfort at this very difficult time. We each spend only so much time on this earth and we are judged by how we have affected others. Miss Bow touched your family deeply and her life was a very meaningful one filled with love for others. You in turn have deeply touched each of us with your kindness, compassion, and strength. May you and your husband find peace in your hearts and find your minds filled with loving memories of your dear Miss Bow. Please hold dear Matilda very close tonight.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So sad to hear these heart breaking news on sweet Miss Bow.:smcry: Paula, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh Paula, I just read this. My heart is breaking for you and Miss Bow. :smcry: She was such a sweet girl. You were very brave to make that decision and it was for the best. I will pray the Lord gives you strength and comfort through these hard times. When I lost my Dolce back in June, God was the only one who could truly heal my broken heart. I know He will do the same for you. Stay strong!! :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, I know the pain and grief is unbearable at times but I'm so glad to hear you are at peace with the difficult decision you had to make. Praying Lorin will find peace and that you both will soon reach a point of remembering the good times with Miss Bow.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending over prayers and hugs for you, Paula. I'm so sorry for your loss. Miss Bow was so very loved and you, Lorin and Matilda gave a her a wonderful life.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Al had a hard time bringing himself to admit it was time for Amy to go,and he couldn't be in the room when she passed. But he went in because he knew she needed her daddy too. I've always gone in with them because I couldn't let them go with strangers...Al went in and it was the hardest thing he ever did.
He regrets not doing it with the others and he regrets that we let Amy suffer as long as we did..
It's hard for any of us to let go but Al said he wouldn't another suffer like that again and he would always be with them when it was their time... Because he wants to know they went to the bridge peacefully...
Letting them go to the bridge is the ultimate act of love, the last thing we can do for them and the hardest...
He body is gone but her soul is free to watch over you and continue to love you.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear Paula, I am so sorry to hear about Miss Bow. I know you loved her so much and my heart is aching for you. I hope everyone's words of love and support bring you some comfort. xoxo


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so very sorry. I never have the right words in these situations other than to say I know, I'm so sad for your loss but so happy for Miss Bow to be free. They don't live long enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Miss Bow. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you continue to be strongly on my heart---along w/Lorin. I send you love.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - thinking of you today and sending lots of love.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Miss Bow. :crying: She's no longer in pain and is running around with Muffy. Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry for Paula and Miss Bow….Bless your heart and may God ease your pain.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> My dearest Paula, if you find yourself coming here simply to read and hopefully receive all the love, support and prayers we have for you here, I just want you to know how much I admire you for the love and care you have given Miss Bow. It's been exhausting, physically and emotionally. And you have gone far above and beyond what most would. Miss Bow knew true love with you. You are an earth angel. And I hope that in some tiny way, reading how much we are praying for you will help to ease the pain.
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come before you now with a broken heart. We know you love Paula and her husband Loren. And we know that you also care about Miss Bow. We place Miss Bow in Your loving hands and ask that you wrap your arms around Paula and Loren. And that Your peace would flow in abundance as they walk with Miss Bow these last few steps of her journey here on Earth. Heal their hearts Lord and shower them with wonderful and happy memories that bring comfort rather than sorrow. Ease Miss Bow's pain and help her through these final moments of her time here. Help her to be aware that Paula and Loren are close and are with her so she knows she is not alone. And we ask that You also be with Matilda during this time. Help Matilda to understand and accept what is happening and help to ease her through the grief and change of no longer having Miss Bow around. We praise You and thank You that You are a Father who cares about every single aspect and moments of our lives. You are always with us. We never have to walk alone. Thank you for being there with Paula, Loren, Miss Bow and Matilda. Hold them close Lord.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful prayer….so much care and love in the words…. What a blessing we have in Jesus to be able to bring our sorrows and joys to Him at anytime.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Paula, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I want to thank each of you for your prayers, good thoughts and kind words, Crystal and Lynn thank you for the beautiful prayers, Marie my earth angel who I love with all my heart thank you for letting my family here know about my Miss Bow
> ECCLESIATES 3 2-4
> THERE IS AN APPOINTED TIME FOR EVERYTHING. AND THERE IS A TIME FOR EVERY EVENT UNDER HEAVEN
> A TIME TO GIVE BIRTH, AND A TIME TO DIE
> ...


Darling Paula ...

I know we spoke on the phone last night ... but, I meant to respond to your post here, too.

I am so glad that you shared with our SM family more of the story. As you know, I thought it was best for you to share more of the details when you felt up to posting. 

You are one strong lady, for sure. You were in such a difficult position at the time, with making the final decision as to what was best for Miss Bow. However, you can be at peace ... knowing you were there, holding your precious fluff baby, as she peacefully took her last breath ... and, made her journey to the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. 

Miss Buttons and Bows is in Heaven now. However, Paula ... she also lives in the hearts of you and Lorin. I always pray that when one of our fluff babies leaves us here on earth ... that their parents will feel their angel's spirit surround them with love, peace, and comfort. 

I continue to say prayers for you and Lorin, and Matilda. And, as I always remind you ... I am there for you around the clock ... whenever, and, if you need to talk. I wish I could be there with you in person. I love you, dear friend, Paula.

Please give Matilda more hugs and kisses from me. And, play a round of ball with her for me, too! 

And, when you are outside in the evening, and look up toward the stars and the moon ... please blow kisses of love up to Heaven, for precious Angel Miss Buttons and Bows ... from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Paula, I am just reading the update and I am so very sorry. She was well loved and is know your guardian angel.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Paula, really sorry to read the update. Miss Bow will be remembered lovingly by all of us here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Aww, thank you my friend, Marie. You always speak from the heart and always know what to say. I love you.
> 
> Dearest Paula, I love you. I know your heart is broken. I believe though, you are happy Miss Bow is in Heaven, getting to know all of our beloved babies, pain free and happy.
> 
> ...


Thank you, darling Kerry. I told Paula how you and I cried on the phone together over precious Miss Bow.

You know I love you, too ... bunches and gobs, girlfriend.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Paula I am so sorry to hear about Miss Bow.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, thinking of both you and Lorin today. Big virtual hugs to both of you.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Paula, Bless you for all the love and the wonderful life you created for Miss Bow. My God send you peace and healing for your broken heart.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Miss Bow.

Thank you for giving her such a great life, and thanks for sharing her with your SM family.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh dear Paula I have tears in my eyes reading about your dear sweet Miss Bow. I am so very sorry for your loss, but as you said Miss Bow is running free at the Rainbow Bridge, happy and pain free. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. My heart is breaking for you and your husband. Rest in peace Miss Bow...you were truly loved.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

For anyone that has lost a beloved pet.....had to share Afterlife & A Loss For Words I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying...you found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear. "It's me, I haven't left you...I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea. You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to reassure you that I am not lying there. I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key, I gently put my paw on you. I smiled and said, "It's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. It's possible for me to be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we will stand, side-by-side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. -Author Unknown


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

TLR said:


> For anyone that has lost a beloved pet.....had to share Afterlife & A Loss For Words I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying...you found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear. "It's me, I haven't left you...I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea. You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to reassure you that I am not lying there. I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key, I gently put my paw on you. I smiled and said, "It's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. It's possible for me to be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we will stand, side-by-side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. -Author Unknown


Beautiful...I truly believe this as I type this crying.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> For anyone that has lost a beloved pet.....had to share Afterlife & A Loss For Words I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying...you found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear. "It's me, I haven't left you...I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea. You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care. I want to reassure you that I am not lying there. I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key, I gently put my paw on you. I smiled and said, "It's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. It's possible for me to be so near you every day. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we will stand, side-by-side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. -Author Unknown


So beautiful and touching.
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Miss Bow...you were an angel here, now you have earned your beautiful little wings. Rest in peace sweetie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey that was beautiful:smcry: it's so true
yesterday was better then today
it's been a hard day, we took Miss Bows playpen down yesterday, picked up the runners, she could hardly walk and we didn't want her to lose her balance so I had bought that rubber shelf liner and used it as a runner, I picked up all the things we had put in corners so she wouldn't get stuck, and took everything to the goodwill, it's so final:smcry: last night I woke I could have swore I heard my girl wimpering like she always did when her diaper was wet and she wanted to be rocked in the night, it must have been a dream.
Lorin is doing better today, I can tell he's not mad at me anymore, deep down in my heart I knew he was going to leave it all to me,after 44 years I know when it comes to death he just can't handle it, I become the stronger of the two, it's a mother's love, we are able to talk and cry together now, we both really miss holding our baby:smcry: she always managed to wrap her little body around my breasts and she would lay her little head on my left breast:wub: you know I'm having a hard time with having so much time on my hands, especially from 3:30 to 9:00 pm, that's when she ate every two hours, it was our time, after she would eat I would wash her little face and kiss her little black nose:wub: I loved that little girl:smcry: her quirky little ways, I REALLY MISS HER
Matilda is glued to me, all she wants to do is have me throw her ball over and over again, she can't seem to relax, today I gave her a bath and we took her on a ride, she has been through two losses in her eight years, Muffy and Miss Bow, I know when Muffy went to the bridge Matilda couldn't stay alone she would freak out and clawed the frame of the door at our house, we will never put her through that again, tomorrow we are going to buy a carrier, so she will be able to go into most stores with us, one of us will stay in the car with her when we can't take her. It's all about Matilda now, she took second place when our Miss Bow got so ill.
I know my Buttons and Bows is free from pain and is running free at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, and it brings me great comfort, but I JUST MISS HER SO MUCH, :smcry:I am comforted by your posts I read them over and over I love you all, you have know idea how you are helping me through this deep sadness.
I hope tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about your Miss Bow being at the bridge. I remember when you got her. With the timing and situation I knew it was meant to happen and a match made in heaven. She had a second chance and a wonderful loving home. I know how much you and your husband love her and I know this is very hard. I wish there was something I could say but there isn't so I'll send hugs and prayers. Please know that I'm thinking about you and that I'm so very sorry.
:heart::heart:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Dear Sweet Paula, I am so very sorry to learn of your loss of the treasured Miss Bows.
Please know that you are now, and are always in my thoughts 
xxx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I wanted to check in on this thread tonight, even though I can't stop crying whenever I read it. Muffy and Miss Bow never met in person, but now they're at the Bridge together. I know how broken your heart is but I also know that your are at peace knowing that Miss Bow is free from pain and with God.

It is all about Matilda now and although I know that she misses Miss Bow, just as you and Lorin miss her, Matilda will be happy to have your complete attention during this time in her life. She is your heart fluff and completely understands how you feel. She is there is comfort you. I'm glad that Lorin is doing better although I know it is hard on him. 

We all love you so much and our hearts are breaking right along with yours.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, a few minutes ago I decided to post on my FB page that Miss Bows and Buttons is at The Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... just in case some of your SM friends are missing the news here. Several people have already responded on my FB page with messages for you. I will post them sometime tomorrow if they miss posting here.

I hope you and Lorin are getting a little peaceful sleep between your tears tonight. And, I am happy knowing precious Matilda will always be with one of you ... I was worried about her being alone, especially now.

Hugs and Love ...

Marie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Paula , you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just keep coming back here to sit w/you Paula. I can not fill the emptiness that Miss Bow left behind. . . nothing can. . . but we are here :grouphug: and I am rayer: praying for you & Lorin. God is giving you wisdom in caring for Matilda during this difficult time because we know that she is grieving as well. 
You are so insightful and such a good care giver. :thumbsup:
I am happy Lorin seems to realize that "it was the right time" even if he could not be there. Men don't want to show the soft side sometimes that comes w/a broken heart. The love you evidenced for each of them in this difficult time was a gift from God---and He provided strength when you needed it.:yes::yes:
You challenge me to be more faithful in caring for my two---bless you! w/much love.:wub::wub:
You are the kind of person I would want to take care of my two if something ever happened to me.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is for you Paula and Miss Bows:
Xoxoxoxoxo


James Taylor & Joni Mitchell - You Can Close Your Eyes (John Peel Session) - YouTube


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry I did not know about this thread earlier. I saw Marie's post on FB and immediately ran on here to pass my condolences. I mailed your Christmas card last week and was thinking about Miss Bow..wondering how she was doing. You and your husband were amazing parents to Miss Bow. I remember her story when you brought her home a few years ago. She was so blessed to be a part of your loving family. No longer in pain and now restored to her young, vibrant self she gets to watch over you and your family from the Rainbow Bridge with the rest of our babies who have passed on. Much love to you sweet Paula at this very difficult time.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I never know what to say, we are so sorry I know how much it hurts but it will get better with time. When we hung the ornaments on tree we found Penny pictures and had a little cry. It helps having one or two dogs with. Hug her and remember the good times. Try to have a good year.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - thinking about the three of you today. I pray it will get easier with each passing day. I remember after my mom died having that very lost, sad feeling. Since I was her caregiver (though she had someone with her at the end) I took care of all her meds and needs daily. She died and the suddenness of not doing that was such a hard adjustment. We used to talk on the phone every day and so it was painful not to pick up the phone or hear it ring and I kept thinking I was forgetting to do something when in fact it was that I no longer needed to do it. It did get better with time but was painful.

Did Matilda get to say goodbye to Miss Bow? I don't now if you read Diana's post a week or so ago about her grandma's passing and how showing Lola that she had died helped her immensely. I don't know if there's anything you can do now but hoping you might have seen that before Miss Bow died.

Be good to yourselves and be thankful that Miss Bow was in your lives. She certainly was happy to have found you as her parents especially when she came to you. You proved to her every day how important she was to you.

We're all here for you and send you lots of love. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paula and Lorin, sending my deepest sympathy to you on the loss of your beloved Miss Bow. What a wonderful life she had with you. Hoping you find peace in knowing she is pain free and running with my Lola now. You made the hardest decision any dog person has to make and you did what was right for Miss Bow. Sending big hugs to both of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Thinking about you, Lorin and little Matilda. The strength that the three of you have in the love for each other will guide you through this difficult journey.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tracey that was beautiful:smcry: it's so true
> yesterday was better then today
> it's been a hard day, we took Miss Bows playpen down yesterday, picked up the runners, she could hardly walk and we didn't want her to lose her balance so I had bought that rubber shelf liner and used it as a runner, I picked up all the things we had put in corners so she wouldn't get stuck, and took everything to the goodwill, it's so final:smcry: last night I woke I could have swore I heard my girl wimpering like she always did when her diaper was wet and she wanted to be rocked in the night, it must have been a dream.
> Lorin is doing better today, I can tell he's not mad at me anymore, deep down in my heart I knew he was going to leave it all to me,after 44 years I know when it comes to death he just can't handle it, I become the stronger of the two, it's a mother's love, we are able to talk and cry together now, we both really miss holding our baby:smcry: she always managed to wrap her little body around my breasts and she would lay her little head on my left breast:wub: you know I'm having a hard time with having so much time on my hands, especially from 3:30 to 9:00 pm, that's when she ate every two hours, it was our time, after she would eat I would wash her little face and kiss her little black nose:wub: I loved that little girl:smcry: her quirky little ways, I REALLY MISS HER
> ...


I know how much you miss her, Al and I cried for weeks and we still cry at times. Only a mothers love can be strong enough to say good bye like this. You fed her and cleaned her and rocked her at all hours, like I did Amy... Only you could feel her pain in that way and know when it was time... Our other fluffs took a backseat while Amy was sick so we too poured our broken hearts into them and they helped us heal again. 
Matilda needs you and you need her right now,together you will heal and Miss Bow will be watching over all of you knowing she had the best family too. Hugs!:wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this I will keep you Paula and Miss Bow in my prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss of precious Miss Bows. I know how badly it hurts & how hard it is to adjust without our most beloved little ones. You were a wonderful mommie to Miss Bows & gave her the love she deserved & a happy home. I hope you find comfort in that. It's been almost a year since I lost my beloved Boo & I picture Miss Bows now romping at the Bridge with him. Something I read " The depth of our love equals the depth of our grief". So very true. Praying for peace for you & your husband & sweet Matilda. Love & Hugs


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula, I do not have the words to express my sympathy for you on the loss of Miss Buttons & Bows. Please know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... As of a few minutes ago, there are thirty-six responses on my FB page ... all for you, Lorin, and Miss Bow. 

I see that several ladies who read my FB page have come here to post on this thread for you, too. I am giving everyone who are SM members a chance to post here for you before I share who else posted.

I just want to remind you how loved you are by so many.:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you all for caring so much, I find around 3:30-9 PM I am really missing my baby girl, this was our time, Miss Bow would sleep most of the day, but at 3-4 everyday she would wake up, wanting to have her dinner, :wub: she would shuffle around the kitchen even here in the rv, she wasn't very patient, she would bark if her food was late lol oh how I wish I could here her little toe nails on the tile and hear her bark:wub: I home cooked for her, she always loved mommy's cooking,:smcry: I would pick her up, wrap a towel around her body and neck sit on the sofa, put her on the right side of me and I would feed her with a spoon, it took 20 to 30 minutes each time, I did that usually 3 times a night, I always loved that time, it was OUR time, I would talk baby talk to her and after she was done eating I would wash her little face and kiss her nose:wub: she would look up at me with pure love:smcry: here's a picture I posted a few months ago

When we took Miss Bow to the vets Matilda was with us, I made sure she got to see Buttons and Bows, Matilda touched her nose and sniffed her, Lorin took Matilda to the car with him, I was alone when my baby left her body and went in the arms of the angels to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge.
I come to sm many times a day and read your posts, I really am finding comfort here.
Marie, thank you for letting my dear friends on face book know about Miss Bow, would you let them know I miss all of them soooooooo very much, they were family to me and they still are, let them know I love them


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, thinking about you tonight and sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I am so very sorry to hear you have lost your precious Buttons and Bows. It seems like just a short time ago you added her to your family. She was such a lucky little girl getting you for her Mommy. Never would she know such love I'm sure.
I am sad that she has left but happy that her suffering is no more. She is free and feeling good. God bless her and keep her until you and your husband can see her again at Rainbow Bridge.
Sending much love and many prayers for you Paula. Rest in peace Buttons and Bows.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you all for caring so much, I find around 3:30-9 PM I am really missing my baby girl, this was our time, Miss Bow would sleep most of the day, but at 3-4 everyday she would wake up, wanting to have her dinner, :wub: she would shuffle around the kitchen even here in the rv, she wasn't very patient, she would bark if her food was late lol oh how I wish I could here her little toe nails on the tile and hear her bark:wub: I home cooked for her, she always loved mommy's cooking,:smcry: I would pick her up, wrap a towel around her body and neck sit on the sofa, put her on the right side of me and I would feed her with a spoon, it took 20 to 30 minutes each time, I did that usually 3 times a night, I always loved that time, it was OUR time, I would talk baby talk to her and after she was done eating I would wash her little face and kiss her nose:wub: she would look up at me with pure love:smcry: here's a picture I posted a few months ago
> 
> When we took Miss Bow to the vets Matilda was with us, I made sure she got to see Buttons and Bows, Matilda touched her nose and sniffed her, Lorin took Matilda to the car with him, I was alone when my baby left her body and went in the arms of the angels to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge.
> I come to sm many times a day and read your posts, I really am finding comfort here.
> Marie, thank you for letting my dear friends on face book know about Miss Bow, would you let them know I miss all of them soooooooo very much, they were family to me and they still are, let them know I love them


Paula, we will talk tomorrow. Forty friends have now responded on my FB page about Miss Bow. 

I will read their messages over the phone to you ... and PM you all of their names if you would like.

Dr. Jaimie sent you a message, too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Darling Paula, my heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry for the loss of Miss Bow. I remember when you brought her home, and how tentative she was at first. She really grew into her own, and I know first hand how much you'll miss every nuance of all that was Miss Bow. She'll never, ever leave your heart though.

With much love,
Linda


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Paula. Miss Bow :wub: was a beautiful special girl. 
Sending you hugs:innocent: I loved her little name so much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just spoke to Paula on the phone. She broke down in tears as I read her all of the lovely messages that were on my FB page for her and Miss Bow. She also said she was in tears because she misses so many SM members who are not here. I do, too. 

The nice thing Paula did for herself today was do a little shopping while Lorin stayed home with Matilda. I am so happy she took some time for herself today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just feel so loved, my Miss Button's and Bows would want her awnties and uncle to know if she could talk she would have said
"I LOVE YOU, because you have loved my mommy and my sister Matilda, you loved me when my mommy first shared my picture with you and you loved me and prayed for me all through the years when I was ill so many times, and you laughed with my mommy when she shared how silly I could be, and mommy loves you back, she whispered in my ears many times how blessed she was to have me"
thank you for loving our family, and I just know my Miss Buttons and Bows would add thank you for wiping mommy's tears and for listening.
I AM SO TOUCHED BY ALL THE POSTS, AND ALL WHO SENT US THEIR LOVE ON FACE BOOK. :smcry: my heart flows over with gratitude and love for each of you I LOVE YOU
Marie I just don't have enough words to tell you how special you are to me, thank you for reading all the kind words from my dear family on face book, I miss them sooooooo much


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Words can not express how very sorry I am for the loss of your baby girl.RIP Bows xo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Paula, I don't know where to begin....I'm so sorry we are reconnecting under these sad circumstances. Thank you to Marie for letting us know on fb. I went into work for awhile and just stopped and wept, as, I thought of you and Miss Bow. I am so sorry you have been going through so much and I haven't been here for you.  When I was here regularly, you always lifted my spirits when I saw you log on. I wish I could take away your pain. I can only share in your pain. I think of all the near death experiences and how they never want to return back here, Paula. They always speak of the "light" and the "love" and one woman has been documented seeing fluffs run around a stairway in heaven. I know your faith has been sustaining you. But, it still hurts and we want Miss Bow back here among all of us. I love you, dear Paula. May God's love and strength guide you and comfort you, as well as Lorin.:grouphug: Please, give Matilda my love!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still holding you, Lorin and Matilda in my heart and covering you in prayer. :hugging:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, I posted on FB, but wanted to add my condolences here too. My heart just breaks for you. You were steadfast with Miss Bow, loving and doing everything you could to make her comfortable and to KNOW she was loved. May you feel God's peace surrounding you, giving you strength to move on through the days without her. Her sweet memories will live on with you, slowly replacing the grief with smiles of remembrances. We love you, Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> Paula, I posted on FB, but wanted to add my condolences here too. My heart just breaks for you. You were steadfast with Miss Bow, loving and doing everything you could to make her comfortable and to KNOW she was loved. May you feel God's peace surrounding you, giving you strength to move on through the days without her. Her sweet memories will live on with you, slowly replacing the grief with smiles of remembrances. We love you, Paula.


Lynne, I read your message that was on FB and made sure Paula heard it while I talked on the phone with her. Thank you so much for bringing her a message here, too. It's just nice for Paula to be able to read the messages herself ... and, especially from all of her SM friends. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M............Missing Miss Bow already:crying:

I.............In peace she is now:amen:

S............She is now an Angel:innocent:

S............So sad for all of us:smcry::smcry::smcry:




B............Beautiful and precious:wub2:

O............Oh, God, why do they have to go to the Bridge?:crying 2:

W............We will pray for you and your mommy and daddy who are so devastated nowrayer:





*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dearest Paula 
I am so very sorry to read about the loss of one adorable girl  I was sad and shocked to read Marie's FB post. One thing for sure - B&B lived a loving life with you. Thanks for providing that to her :grouphug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in on Wed. in Vienna to see how the 3 of you are doing today? Sending warmest love & many prayers rayer: for healing for the brokenness that fills up our hearts when we grieve deep loss. 
Try & remember that this pain is for a season & that the more you embrace it the more you will grow to accept it (sounds strange but it is true). It is then that the beauty and joy which this little life gifted to you takes on new bloom & a sweet fragrance that will live forever in your hearts.
Sending our love from SM! :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> M............Missing Miss Bow already:crying:
> 
> I.............In peace she is now:amen:
> 
> ...


Aww, Sammy. You're the best!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My deepest condolences to Paula about the passing of Miss Bow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - just wanted to you to know that you're in my thoughts. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yesterday we got a call from the vets office, Miss Bow's remains were ready to be picked up, it was so hard on both of us, we had a hard day to say the least
Today both Lorin and I are feeling better, we have our Miss Buttons and Bows in our hearts and now we have what remains of her down her with us, we miss her so but I know she is free from pain with a new body, running free with so many of our fluffs, she wouldn't want to come back even if she could
We are at peace and thank you all for all the love you have given us. I'm so thankful for a place like sm where we can go when we lose our babies, most people just don't understand, but you all do I LOVE YOU:grouphug:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Buttons & Bows obviously felt so much love during her time with you. Run free, Miss Bow!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tracey that was beautiful:smcry: it's so true
> yesterday was better then today
> it's been a hard day, we took Miss Bows playpen down yesterday, picked up the runners, she could hardly walk and we didn't want her to lose her balance so I had bought that rubber shelf liner and used it as a runner, I picked up all the things we had put in corners so she wouldn't get stuck, and took everything to the goodwill, it's so final:smcry: last night I woke I could have swore I heard my girl wimpering like she always did when her diaper was wet and she wanted to be rocked in the night, it must have been a dream.
> Lorin is doing better today, I can tell he's not mad at me anymore, deep down in my heart I knew he was going to leave it all to me,after 44 years I know when it comes to death he just can't handle it, I become the stronger of the two, it's a mother's love, we are able to talk and cry together now, we both really miss holding our baby:smcry: she always managed to wrap her little body around my breasts and she would lay her little head on my left breast:wub: you know I'm having a hard time with having so much time on my hands, especially from 3:30 to 9:00 pm, that's when she ate every two hours, it was our time, after she would eat I would wash her little face and kiss her little black nose:wub: I loved that little girl:smcry: her quirky little ways, I REALLY MISS HER
> ...


 Dear Paula, I am so very sorry hearing about your precious Miss Bow.
My heart is with you and breaks with you.

Please forgive me for just posting now, I am so very sorry, I don't get on the computer much.

God love you Paula, I love you Paula. I always say, for every heartbreaking tear, is just a reminder of how deeply we love these special ones.

Paula, I know the pain is great, but we all carry the pain with you.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dearest Paula, I'm endlessly sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences!

Sending lots of hugs the way to you in these hard days. 

Alexandra


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG, I just saw this. I knew it would happen soon but just couldn't bear to think about it. I am so sorry, words just aren't enough. Endless hugs.


----------

